# Schwinn Seat Painting



## Wayne Adam (Mar 12, 2018)

If you have a good Schwinn vinyl seat but the white is shot, I can repaint the white for you. I will clean and treat the color area, then mask out and spray the white nose, and I hand paint the "S" better than original. This white paint will not chip crack or peel, and there are no runs drips or errors. I can also repaint your white grips.
Just putting this out there. If interested, it is $40.00 for the seat, and $10.00 for the grips, you pay the shipping both ways. I have been using this vinyl paint for many years on high end classic car interiors. If interested, PM me.
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## removed (Mar 13, 2018)

good job.... would black work on oil cloth seats all faded out?? i can send you one to try
alan


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 13, 2018)

Cripple,
    Yes, I can do your seat, I have black, various shades of light and dark tan, dark blue and reds.
Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice work


----------

